# An Arrest



## Theognome (Feb 9, 2009)

A public school teacher was arrested today at John F. Kennedy International Airport as he attempted to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set square, a slide rule, and a calculator. At a morning press conference, the New York Attorney General said he believes the man is a member of the notorious Al-gebra movement. He did not identify the man, who has been charged by the FBI with carrying weapons of math instruction.

'Al-gebra is a problem for us,' the Attorney General said. 'They desire solutions by means and extremes, and sometimes go off on tangents in a search of absolute value. They use secret code names like 'x' and 'y' and refer to themselves as 'unknowns,' but we have determined they belong to a common denominator of the axis of medieval with coordinates in every country. As the Greek philande rer Isosceles used to say, 'There are 3 sides to every triangle.''

When asked to comment on the arrest, President Obama said, 'If God had wanted us to have better Weapons of Math Instruction, he would have given us more fingers and toes.' Democratic leaders told reporters they could not recall a more intelligent or profound statement by the President.

Theognome

(PS- This was my 666'th post. Evil, isn't it?)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 9, 2009)

Great post!


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 9, 2009)

Clearly a radical, but with exponential knowledge.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 9, 2009)

Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what that attorney general's angle is, but he seems a bit obtuse to me.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 9, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I'm not sure what that attorney general's angle is, but he seems a bit obtuse to me.


*cough* Geometry alert, this joke was about algebra


----------



## Skyler (Feb 9, 2009)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what that attorney general's angle is, but he seems a bit obtuse to me.
> ...



The attorney general started it. He brought up Isosceles.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 9, 2009)

Skyler said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...



Exactly. And what else would one use a protractor for?


----------



## Richard King (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the perfect opportunity for me to share my favorite algebra funny.
It used to simply be the equation: I > U
Then I found this brilliant comic statement.
I have waited and waited for someone to strike up a good algebra conversation so I could share this but who talks about such things? 
Leave it to the PB.

http://i41.tinypic.com/ftihae.jpg


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 9, 2009)

Richard King said:


> This is the perfect opportunity for me to share my favorite algebra funny.
> It used to simply be the equation: I > U
> Then I found this brilliant comic statement.
> I have waited and waited for someone to strike up a good algebra conversation so I could share this but who talks about such things?
> ...



That is pretty good!


----------



## Skyler (Feb 9, 2009)

Richard King said:


> This is the perfect opportunity for me to share my favorite algebra funny.
> It used to simply be the equation: I > U
> Then I found this brilliant comic statement.
> I have waited and waited for someone to strike up a good algebra conversation so I could share this but who talks about such things?
> ...





Just translate it into her language.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------

